# G3 oder Z3



## DerD4nnY (23. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich will mein M7 eintauschen gegen ein neues Handy. 

G3 ist günstiger und bietet auch gute Sachen aber Z3 ist neuer ... beide Handys sind top nur ich weiss nicht wie es qualitativ aussieht. Das G3 ist seinen Preis sicherlich wert...

Könnt ihr mir Vor- und Nachteile aufzeigen ?


----------



## NatokWa (23. Februar 2015)

Kann nur sagen das ich selbst ein Z3 besitze und absolut zufrieden mit dem Teil bin . Kamera , Verarbeitung und Optik sind TOP , alerdings rutscht es ohne zusätzliche Hülle leichter übern Tisch als ne gute Maus


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

und G3 ist halt dementsprechend günstig... ich kann mich da echt nicht festlegen


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Habe das G3 seit etwa 1,5 Jahren. Ansich nur zu empfehlen. Meine holde hat auch. Keine Probleme
Da war es nochnicht so günstig


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfwG47I8qf4

wenn man sich das anschaut hat das Z3 aber eindeutig bessere Farben etc. und auch die bessere Kamera... 

ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter ^^


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Z3 gab's nochnicht. Habe mit dem z2 geliebäugelt da die aber kaputt gehen in einer Tour (Bekanntenkreis) habe ich das g3 genommen.  Das 4k Video ist Um jeden Fall klasse


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

naja aber schau dir das Video an... beim G3 kommen die Farben blass rüber und beim Z3 sind sie knackig und schön.....

woran sind die Handys denn kaputt gegangen ?


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Einstellungen sind eines aber das g3 hat ein 4k display


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Achso und der Laser Focus geht  recht flott. Also ich bin zufrieden


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

ich hör mich noch mal ein bisschen um... es ist auf jedenfall in der größeren Auswahl


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Ganz okay finde ich. Aber nach 18 Stunden bücken geh ich nur pennen


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Also farblich gesehen die Qualität ist natürlich nix.  Müsste      ich beim Hoster hochladen


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

aber der Akku scheint ja auch nicht der beste zu sein gerade weil 4k soll der schnell leer gehen... ich warte mal bis Freitag (oder Mittwoch) ab... vllt ändere ich meine Meinung ja noch zum G3, obwohl dass bei schwachem Licht keine gute Bilder macht :/


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin in der Arbeit 9 Stunden im WLAN ein ganzen Tag Facebook tapatalk  etc.  Wenn ich heimkomme habe ich noch 30 Prozent min. Bin aber ständig am schreiben. Kollegen mit z2 haben ne docking Station


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Ich bin viel outdoor unterwegs beim angeln und so.  Wollt das Sony wegen wasserdicht etc. Bisher bereue ich es nicht das g3 ist sehr robust. Gehe damit um wie sau. Wasserdicht ist es nicht aber Regen macht nix also bei mir


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

joa g3 hat schon was an sich... z3 punktet halt in Kamera und hat 2 Lautsprecher... ich kann mich selten entscheiden... kann das G3 hier ja leider nirgends testen


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Das G3 ist eine Totale Fehlkonstruktion. Der Prozessor samt Grafikchip ist mit dem Display total überfordert, jede Aktion wirkt total angestrengt und beim Wechsel zwischen Apps braucht es öfter mal eine Gedenksekunde. Dazu ist der UHD Schirm der dort verbaut ist, schlechter als die meisten 1080 P Displays in den anderen Geräten. Kontraste und Farben sind schlecht, und das Display hat einen total unnatürlichen Schärfe Filter übergelegt, sodas es insgesammt "unschärfer" wirkt als jedes normale 1080 P Display. Mann sieht das gut an Grauer schrift, die ist total unscharf und erzeugt Artefakte, das man denkt man hat ein 400x700 Pixel Display vor sich ...
Der Akku ist aufgrund des Stromfressenden UHD Displays übrigens auch der Grund für die Katastrophale Akkulaufzeit, und der Lautsprecher auf der Rückseite Kreischt mehr vor sich hin als das man das als Musik bezeichnen könnte...

Ich würde das Sony nehmen, habe selber ein z2 und kann es nur empfehlen  Die Sony Z 2/3 Smartphones sind sehr hochwertig aus Glas und Metall. die Software rennt wie sonnstwas, ist nicht zugemüllt und  der Akku hält ewig, zumal das Display wirklich super ist, und mit den beiden Stereolautsprechern auf der Vorderseite einen annehmbaren Sound erzeugt.


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Akku habe ich keine Probleme. Überfordert ist da nix. Das Display hat eine ausgezeichnete Bildqualität. Kannst oft genug nachlesen. Die 4k Wiedergabe läuft super flüssig


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> Akku habe ich keine Probleme. Überfordert ist da nix. Das Display hat eine ausgezeichnete Bildqualität. Kannst oft genug nachlesen. Die 4k Wiedergabe läuft super flüssig



Ich kenne das Smartphone, ich hatte es selbst einige Zeit ausprobiert. Du kannst übrigens sehr gut nachlesen dass das Problem mit dem miesen Display sehr bekannt ist, Kontraste, Farbdarstellung und erstrecht die Bildschärfe ist aufgrund der übergeklatschten Schärfe Filters alles andere als gut. Google mal "LG G3 Sharpening".

Es kann gut sein das einigen das nicht auffällt, aber das sind bewiesene Technische Mängel, das lässt sich überall nachlesen und selbst sehen. Einigen fällt es einfach nicht auf wie mies das Display ist, aber es gibt ja auch Leute die kein Problem mit 26 FPS Geruckel beim Zocken haben..

Ich dachte sogar erst beim ersten Anblick des G3, dass dass Display verstellt oder defekt ist, so eine übertrieben und verwaschene Schärfe Darstellung hab ich noch bei keinem Smartphone gesehen. 

Wie immer gilt, Gerät selbst angucken, achtet mal auf dünne Schriften, erstrecht Schriften in Grau sind total verwaschen und fransig. Und nicht nur von den Demo Videos und Fotos Blenden lassen, die sehen natürlich Blendend aus. Aber alles andere sieht einfach ja wie soll ich das beschreiben.. Eklig aus. Wer das Display noch nicht gesehen hat, stellt mal die Bildschärfe bei eurem Computermonitor auf 100% So sieht dann das G3 Display aus, alles bekommt übertriebene Konturen

Nachzulesen:

LG G3 screen sharpening effect draws user complaints | Pocketnow
How to easily fix the LG G3 QHD screen's annoying oversharpening issue
[Q] Verizon LG G3 Screen Sharpening issue | LG G3 | XDA Forums


Hier sieht man sehr gut die mangelhafte Schärfe Einstellung des Displays, also ich persönlich finde es so unbenutzbar, kriegt man ja sofort Kopfschmerzen

Links ein  1080P Rechts das LG G3 UHD Display


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Z3C wäre momentan meine zweite Wahl neben dem A5 und dem G3... Z3 wird preislich wohl nix... Also entweder Z3C (Hat leider kein 1080p) oder das G3 oder A5

Kann man mit dem Z3C 1080p Videos noch schauen oder ist das dann nur 720p


----------



## Kinguin (24. Februar 2015)

Also ich finde HD eigentlich gestochen scharf bei der Zollgröße vom Z3C (4,6) - klar jeder nimmt das etwas anders wahr, aber ich glaube nicht, dass du das nicht vorhandene FHD vermissen wirst


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Die Frage ist nun ob Z3, Z3C oder G3 ... schöne Fotos aus dem Urlaub will man ja auch machen....

kann man denn 1080p genauso auf dem Z3C wiedergeben wie man sie auf nem Full-HD Fernseher sieht ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Februar 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> Einstellungen sind eines aber das g3 hat ein 4k display


Das G3 hat nur einen WQHD (2560x1440) Display.  UHD (3840x2160) wäre too much.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

bringt mich bei meiner Entscheidung aber auch nicht viel weiter 

Wie gesagt Z3 könnte es werden , G3 könnte es werden oder eventuell Z3C ..... *heul* ... ich kann mich nie wirklich entscheiden


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Wird mein Beitrag zu dem Katastrophalen G3 Display überlesen ?  
Das Display ist Mist, in jeder hinsicht, wieso ist so eine Fehlkonstruktion nach diesem angehängten Vergleichsbild noch in der Auswahl ? Ich kann das nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen ._.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

überlesen habe ich es schon nicht... trotzdem ist dann die Frage ob Z3 oder Compact ^^


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Wie so nicht das Z2  ? 
Kostet viel Weniger, und kann im Grunde das Gleiche ^^ Das wäre evtl ja eine Alternative zum Z3C


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

naja wollte mir eins von beiden (dreien) nachher einpacken lassen. Is mir egal ob ich noch 2 Raten auf dem M7 habe... das wird dann eh per Ebay verkauft. 

Beide Handys haben ne tolle Kamera. Z3 hat halt nur mehr RAM und n größeres Display.

Ich bin überfragt (wie immer)


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Das Z2 hat auch 3 GB Ram 

Die Unterschiede zwischen Z2 und 3 sind sehr Minimal, mein sogar gelesen zu haben das der Akku im Z3 Kleiner ist, aber bin mir da nicht sicher, Halten tun aber alle Z Smartphones gut dank Stamina


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

der Empfang beim Z3 soll besser sein.  und das Z3 ist ein wenig schneller.

Beim Z2 würde ich sogar 10€ weniger im Monat bezahlen.

Hat das Z2 denn auch diese Farbauffrischung wie bei den neuen Modellen ? Das die Farben kräftig und intensiv sind ?


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Das z2 Hat auch natürlich schon längst die Bavaria Engine, Die Farben sind kräftig aber nicht übertrieben, also ja 
Schau es dir doch einfach mal genauer in einem Geschäft an, 
Was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft, ich hab noch keine App und Kein Spiel gefunden das dieses Smartphone auch nur annähernd ins Schwitzen bringt, bis auf Smash Hit auf Sehr Hohen Einstellungen, aber das ist auch unfair ^^


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Wenn sie es dort ausgestellt und BRAUCHBAR haben ^^... kann es hier nur im O2 Shop anschauen. Sowas wie Media Markt etc. gibts erst in gewisser Entfernung

Das Z3 hat auch n helleren Bildschirm. Klar an sich lohnt es sich nicht so viel mehr Geld reinzustecken nur um FAST die gleiche Technik zu bekommen, daher bin ich noch unentschlossen.


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Ich würde sagen vergleich bei Möglichkeit mal beide Modelle miteinander. Beides Schicke Hochwertige Geräte


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

wenn sie mir ein Z2 dort bereitstellen können zum Test gerne... und wenn ich mir dort nur (wie überall auch) das Z3 anschauen kann ? Wie soll ich dann den Vergleich machen ?


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Du machst mit keinem Gerät was Falsch, entscheide einfach nach dem was dir optisch besser gefällt 
Software ist nahezu gleich, Leistung auch, eigentlich nur ein minimales Facelift in Optik des Telefons und leicht in funktion


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

das Z3 gibt es dort NUR in schwarz und das Z2 NUR in weiß... müsste ich ne Hülle etc. bestellen damit es nicht schmutzig wird ^^ .. Naja ich schau nachher einfach mal


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Evlt Amazon oder Geizhals gucken, das Handy ist zurzeit sehr günstig


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Naja bar auf Tasche habe ich das Geld so jetzt nicht... ich hols mir dann mit Versicherung bei O² ... dann kann ich die anpimmeln wenns mal nicht geht


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Und falls noch jemand meine Display Kritik für Schwachsinn hält, hier ein Artikel über das Miese G3 Display auf deutsch

LG G3: Warum das schärfste Display nicht das beste ist ? GIGA

LG hat mit dem schäbigen Display Panel und dem draufgeklatschten Filter sämtliche Vorteile des UHD Panels vernichtet, die Nachteile wie der extreme Ressourcenverbrauch bleiben aber bestehen. 

Fazit:

Schlechter als jedes aktuelle 1080P Panel.
Wie es zum Beispiel richtig geht zeigt Samsung mit dem Note 4 Display.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

so bevor ich jetzt losmarschiere ... Z2 richtige Wahl oder Z3 ?


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Das bestimmt dein Budget und Dein Geschmack bzgl des Designs des Gerätes, nimm das was dir mehr zusagt. Beide haben Top Kameras und tolle Displays


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

das Z2 vom Preis und das Design vom z3 .... da ist das Problem  ... deshalb frag ich lieber nochmal


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Auf Amazon kostet das Z3 130€ Mehr, vielleicht eine gute Idee bei so einem Teuren Smartphone das neuere nehmen, bzgl update vlt im vorteil, nur so vom Bauchgefühl


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

hmm ich lass Handy mal an und nimm es mit ... vielleicht schreibt mir ja einer in der Zeit hier noch ob Z2 wegen P/L oder Z3 wegen Fotos etc.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Z3 ist wirklich heller. So wie das IPhone 6 und so.... 

Z2 ist so hell wie mein M7 gefällt mir aber auch...

Ich bin wie immer ratlos...


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Das Z3 bekommt vlt länger Updates, und wenn dir das Design gefällt und du das mit dem Geld vereinbaren kannst, dann schlag ruhig beim Z3 zu


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Joa ich quatsch dass mal mit meiner Frau durch... als Familie muss man halt planen....

die sind halt immer hinterlistig... gleich "bei Verlängerung kriegt du das  und das und das dazu" xD .... kostet dann aber mehr als vorher


----------



## Deathy93 (24. Februar 2015)

Von Sony würde ich gar nichts kaufen.
Das Glas bei denen reißt ja gerne von alleine. 
Google das mal, da gibt es 1000 Beiträge zu.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Von Sony würde ich gar nichts kaufen.
> Das Glas bei denen reißt ja gerne von alleine.
> Google das mal, da gibt es 1000 Beiträge zu.



Mach ein Vorschlag der weder "Samsung" noch "Apple" beinhaltet  . Von dem 0815-Ranz halte ich nicht viel. Mögen zwar mega gute Geräte sein... aber wie gesagt, hat fast jeder... ich bin nicht Mr.Gruppenzwang


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Von Sony würde ich gar nichts kaufen.
> Das Glas bei denen reißt ja gerne von alleine.
> Google das mal, da gibt es 1000 Beiträge zu.



Demnach dürfte man garnichts mehr kaufen. 
Zu dem xperia z Modellen gibt's aber wenns kein Apple,  Samsung und HTC sein soll kaum Alternativen.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Craftlos schrieb:


> Demnach dürfte man garnichts mehr kaufen.
> Zu dem xperia z Modellen gibt's aber wenns kein Apple,  Samsung und HTC sein soll kaum Alternativen.




Wenn das Alpha nicht so grottig wäre würde ich ja das nehmen. Selbst das A5 hat richtig schlechtes Display und das sollte ja der Nachfolger sein :/ .... und außer nem "Galaxy" hat Samsung ja nicht mehr viel im Repertoir


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Ich würde das Sony nehmen,  jedes,  und wirklich jedes aktuelle smartphone hat irgendein leiden,  und der Großteil ist mit dem Sony sehr zufrieden,  mich eingeschlossen ^^ 

Bei HTC sind das ständig defekte ones mit schlecht eingepassten Display und losen Lautsprechern,  bei Samsung spaltmase und bei Sony eben die Glasruckseite. 

LG glänzt überwiegend mit kompletten total Ausfällen,  ultra Miesen Service und so komplette fehlkonstruktionen wie dem super Blender G3.


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt aus EINER Frage wurde jetzt EINE Riesendiskussion... 

Ich bin wirklich überfragt... das Z3 ist schön und gut aber wenn ich es dann auf n Kante lege und es hinten dann Knack sagt, darf ich es auch einschicken und dann ist es auch erst alle 2 Wochen mit Glück wieder da. Da müsste ich es dann 3 Tage liegen lassen bis meine dicke Handyhülle ankommt , die den Makel dann bereinigt


----------



## easycheeseman (24. Februar 2015)

Ich und meine Freundin sind zufrieden. Du findest zu jedem Handy gute und schlechte Testberichte. Komischerweise beschert jeder dem g3 ein Tor Display ausser giga. Naja es ist deine Entscheidung. Mir persönlich währ das Z3 bzw z2 zu wuchtig


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

da gibts ja noch Z3 Compact zur Not. Das ist nicht wuchtig. Aber ist halt auch kein Full HD :/

LG G3 screen sharpening effect draws user complaints | Pocketnow <- hier nochmal zum G3 

wie gesagt ich weiss nicht mehr weiter ... kann das G3 hier nirgends n der nähe testen... muss morgen noch mal schauen (wieder)

LG G3 Display Over-Sharpening Bug Fix Released <- kann man diese "Unschärfe" damit beheben ?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (24. Februar 2015)

Du brauchst bei der Größe des Z3 compact kein HD habe das Moto G das ist 0,1 Zoll kleiner und scharf da siehst du keine Pixel oder so


----------



## dj_the_one (24. Februar 2015)

Wieso gehst du nicht in einen Laden vor Ort und schaust es dir an? Du wirst sehr selten einen objektiven Post finden, da es eben hauptsächlich Leute gibt die super Zufrieden oder Unzufrieden sind. Und die High End Modelle nehmen sich nicht viel. Das eine ist dort besser das andere wiederum da. Am Ende entscheidet die Optik, bzw ein "besonderes" Feature. (Die Details kann man gut auf Test von Youtube hören und sehen)


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

naja aber 1080p auf nem 720p anzuschauen sieht dann warscheinlich nicht so scharf aus... und wie alle schon sagen... Rückseite brauch nur n Hauch um zu springen....

da sind wir wieder beim alten G3... was eventuell mit den Fix (s.o.) besser weren kann  ... hat dann halt 7  Mpx weniger


* ### Erstmal das G3 testen ? Wenns nicht gefällt Z3 mit Versicherung ? ###*


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

@dj

wie gesagt hier gibts keinen DIREKTEN Laden wie Saturn oder so... hier gibts nur Provider Shop und wie gesagt das Z2 oder Z3 gefällt mir ja ... ich wills nur nicht unbedingt alle 3 Tage eintauschen weils hinten splittert... 

Wie gesagt soll ich jetzt erstmal was testen ? Der Vorteil beim Provider ist ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht... heisst wenn das G3 oder das Z2 doch kacke ist kann ich immernoch umsteigen


----------



## dj_the_one (24. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube solange man das Handy nicht gerade wie eine Fernbedienung behandelt, wird es auch nicht kaputt. Hinfallen sollte es halt hin, bzw ne Schutzhülle. Aber im Großen und Ganzen würde ich zum Z3 raten, hatte beide in der Hand und das Z3 finde ich persönlich (subjektiv) wertiger, und Waterproofed (Tolle bilder am Meer etc)


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Sony: Risse im Glas von Xperia-Z-Smartphones kratzen am Image des Herstellers

trotz hochwertig und waterproof


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

LG G3 Review! (ausfÃ¼hrlich) deutsch - felixba - YouTube

Hier mal ab 4:30 Gucken, behandelt genau die Thematik.
Und beweist und zeigt in jedem Punkt dass das G3 eine Miese Mogelpackung ist. Hackelig, schon am Kochen bei einfachsten Aufgaben, pixeliges Display, Akku. 

Das Konzept ist wirklich sehr gut, und die Software features sehr nützlich, aber die Umsetzung fürn Popo


Empfehle sehr das Z3, eine Hülle Dazu und dann wird alles gut


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

die Frage ist nur inwiefern da jetzt wirklich das Glasding kaputt geht... weil die meisten Webseiten (Area Mobile, Connect etc.) berichten ja über den Makel


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Sowas kann ja natürlich passieren, aber jedes Smartphone aktuell hat macken, nur bei den ach so tollen Samsung Geräten berichtet man ja kaum bei negatives..
Mein Z2 ist mir 3 mal auf den Boden gefallen, und sieht aus wie neu


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

naja ich warte erstmal auf die Rückantwort von der Versicherung ab... Ich hab keine Lust mein Z2 oder Z3 einzuschicken um dann ein Gerät aus dem Pool wiederzuerhalten. Ich würde da gerne mein Gerät oder ein gleichwertiges zurückerhalten beim "Austausch"


----------



## Craftlos (24. Februar 2015)

Glaub ich dir


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, wenns nicht so empfindlich ist, dann gerne


----------



## Kinguin (24. Februar 2015)

zu der Sache mit den Kratzern,wie genannt einfach eine Hülle und Display folie kaufen,dann ist das gar kein Problem.
Bin sogar eine Zeitlang ohne rumgelaufen und hatte keine Probleme bei meinem Sony,jetzt zur Sicherheit dann doch noch geholt. ^^


----------



## DerD4nnY (24. Februar 2015)

mir gehts ja nicht um Kratzer sondern eher um die Risse ^^


----------



## Darkseth (27. Februar 2015)

easycheeseman schrieb:


> Ich und meine Freundin sind zufrieden. Du findest zu jedem Handy gute und schlechte Testberichte. Komischerweise beschert jeder dem g3 ein Tor Display ausser giga. Naja es ist deine Entscheidung. Mir persönlich währ das Z3 bzw z2 zu wuchtig


Genau so, wie "jeder" den billigesn logitech lautsprechern top sound beschert, oder jedem <100 gamer headset von logitech/razer/etc.
Wenn jemand nix besseres kennt, oder sich mit der materia nicht auskennt, sieht es immer gut aus. Ich will hier niemandem explizit was unterstellen, aber man muss sich immer fragen, ob die Person, die etwas behauptet, Ahnung von der Materie hat, oder nicht. 

--> Eine beurteilung von einem Display ist komplett amateurhaft und unprofessionell, wenn es keine Messungen dazu gibt. Augen sind kein Messinstrument 
Mit einfacheren Worten: Wenn ein x-beliebiger Youtuber, der alle 3 wochen mal ein 6 minuten review von nem smartphone runterleiert, und sagt "das Display sieht knack scharf aus, und farben sind voll hübsch", dann ist das in keinster Weise eine Referenz für seine Fachkompetenz zu Displays .

Fakt ist, dass messtechnisch das LG G3 display zu den schlechtesten gehört, die man in nem 2014er Flaggschiff finden kann, und das sieht man hauptsächlich an den Messungen. Ob diese nun für einen selbst deutlich sind, oder kaum sichtbar, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Wenn für deine Augen alles in butter ist, und du den "sharpening" effekt nicht siehst, alles super. Andere sehen ihn leider, und fanden das Display daher auch nicht toll ^^
Einziger Grund, warum ICH dennoch das LG G3 empfehlen würde (also generell, nicht Hier) ist, dass es ergonomisch geformt ist, und mit 320€ einen attraktiven Preis hat.
Für 400€~, wie das Z3 / htc one m8, würde ich vom LG G3 abraten.



DerD4nnY schrieb:


> @dj
> 
> wie gesagt hier gibts keinen DIREKTEN Laden wie Saturn oder so... hier  gibts nur Provider Shop und wie gesagt das Z2 oder Z3 gefällt mir ja ...  ich wills nur nicht unbedingt alle 3 Tage eintauschen weils hinten  splittert...
> 
> Wie gesagt soll ich jetzt erstmal was testen ? Der Vorteil beim Provider  ist ja 14 Tage Rückgaberecht... heisst wenn das G3 oder das Z2 doch  kacke ist kann ich immernoch umsteigen



Dann nimm das Z3, punkt.
Ein bekannter von mir hat seit letzten April/Mai ein Z2, und da sind garkeine Risse. Nutzt es jeden Tag recht viel, und Zustand ist nachwievor Top.
Nur  weil paar leute nicht auf ihr gerät aufpassen können, oder damit in der  Hosentasche irgendwo dagegen rennen oder so, muss das nicht heißen,  dass es bei dir passiert. Das muss nichtmal heißen, dass diese Leute es absichtlich kaputt gemacht haben, aber ich behaupte mal ganz Frech, die sind ausversehen irgendwo dran gekommen, oder haben es irgendwo unsauber/zu grob "hingelegt", wodurch was zerkratzt ist, etc etc etc.
Glas reißt nicht von alleine. Das geht nur, wenn es physikalsiche/thermische kräfte gibt.

Und ob bei user xy und yz das teil kaputt geht, muss das nicht bei DIR zutreffen. DU gehst mit dem Gerät evtl anders um. 
Und selbst WENN bei dir sowas sein sollte, und du 100%ig sicher bist, dass es kein Eigenverschulden ist --> Garantie.
Wie easycheeseman schon so schön sagte, du findest du JEDEM produkt auf der Welt gute und schlechte rezensionen. Irgend ein User wird sich finden, bei dem was kaputt gegangen ist, oder nicht funktioniert, oder ein Montagsmodell erwischt hat.

Btw,  das was G3 display schlecht macht, ist ja nicht nur dieser schärfe  Filter, sondern eine schlechte Kalibrierung. Gammawerte sind so  kalibriert, dass die dunklen stellen heller werden, und helle stellen  dunkler --> Kontrast ist deutlich schlechter.
Dazu ist die  gesamthelligkeit geringer als bei anderen Geräten --> Man muss meist  heller schalten, was dem Akku nicht gut bekommt.

Z2/Z3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sMcQWqTcRM (<- meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Vergleiche den du findest, besonders was das Display angeht)
Z3  Display ist von Werk aus heller, aber SEHR blau (die Farbtemperatur ist  VIEL zu blau, geht teilweise auf 12000 K hoch). Das Z2 display kann man  leichter "Farbneutral" bekommen.
Nur um es erwähnt zu haben... Dennoch würde ICH vermutlich dsa Z3 bevorzugen, wegen dem besseren gehäuse.


----------



## easycheeseman (27. Februar 2015)

Zitat CNET, :m Vergleich mit einem HTC One (M8) und einem Sony Xperia Z2 gefällt uns die Anzeige des LG G3 insgesamt am besten. Das liegt allerdings nicht daran, dass sie schärfer wäre, sondern an einer natürlichen und satten Farbdarstellung mit sehr guten Schwarz- und Weißwerten.

Ob Chip golem , CNET all finden das Display gut. In erster Linie zählt der subjektive Eindruck für mich. Ich habe keine Sensoren in den Augen. Aber wenn giga schreibt das es so ist, glaube ich es.


----------



## newjohnny (1. März 2015)

Also ich rate vom Sony ab, leider hatte meins ein akutes Wärmeproblem, scheint ein häufig in der gesamten Z- Serie auftretendes Problem zu sein...


----------



## Kinguin (1. März 2015)

newjohnny schrieb:


> Also ich rate vom Sony ab, leider hatte meins ein akutes Wärmeproblem, scheint ein häufig in der gesamten Z- Serie auftretendes Problem zu sein...



echt ? hatte bisher mit meinem Compact keine Probleme,bin da echt zufrieden mit 
Auch ein Kumpel von mir hat sich das Z3 Compact geholt,und das ist eine richtige Wucht - generell hat sich Sony bei Xperia Z Reihe gut gesteigert nur hoffe ich,dass sie von ihrem 6 Monate Release Trip runterkommen ^^
Man hat ja jetzt vor nur noch einmal im Jahr ein Flaggschiff auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2015)

newjohnny schrieb:


> Also ich rate vom Sony ab, leider hatte meins ein akutes Wärmeproblem, scheint ein häufig in der gesamten Z- Serie auftretendes Problem zu sein...



Das scheint so häufig zu sein das schon fast keiner mehr darüber redet und Threads in Foren bis zu 8 Seiten haben. 
Und auch überall auf den Smartphoneseiten ist das das Haupthema das sind so viele das man da fast keinen Artikel darüber findet...... 
Sorry aber von häufig und generell kann man hier nicht sprechen.


----------



## newjohnny (1. März 2015)

Komplett objektiv kann ich es natürlich als Verbraucher nicht beurteilen, Erfahrungen sind immer subjektiver Natur. Freue mich für jeden, der ein Smartphone der Z- Serie hat und bei dem das Problem nicht auftritt, bis auf dieses Problem sind das sehr gute Smartphones. Das Problem hatte übrigens auch eine Freundin von mir. Das Problem scheint auf jeden Fall nicht sehr selten zu sein, da auch bei 4K- Aufnahmen sehr häufig von Überhitzungen gesprochen wird ( siehe z.B. hier: Hitzeprobleme bei 4K-Aufnahmen: Das Xperia Z2 ist heiÃŸ - zu heiÃŸ! - AndroidPIT oder siehe hier: Sony Xperia Z3 im Test: Großartiges Display, Abstriche bei der Kamera - teltarif.de News )

Insgesamt ist also das Problem schon eher häufig und Sony auch bekannt . 

MfG newjohnny


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2015)

Das ist nur bei 4k und wird von Sony auch begrenzt übrigens sind die Zeiten da bei allen begrenzt der eine gibt dem ram die schuld der andere die hitze und andere geben gar keinen Grund an.


----------



## newjohnny (2. März 2015)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das ist nur bei 4k und wird von Sony auch begrenzt übrigens sind die Zeiten da bei allen begrenzt der eine gibt dem ram die schuld der andere die hitze und andere geben gar keinen Grund an.



Das ist sicherlich nicht bei allen anderen Smartphones der Fall . Jedenfalls sollte das Hitzeproblem bei Sony Xperia Z- Geräten genannt werden. 
Ps: Kommasetzung trägt zur Verständlichkeit bei . Ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2015)

Auch das G3 kämpft mit der Hitze darum auch die 5Min grenze
Test LG G3: Multimedia: Ganz groÃŸes Kino - Die neue Nummer Eins: Das LG G3 im groÃŸen Test - FOCUS Online Mobile - Nachrichten
Wer 4k Aufnahmen machen will wird überall mit der Hitze zu kämpfen haben.
Das ist nicht ein Sony alleiniges Problem.
Also ist das Abraten deswegen deinerseits auch nicht  richtig.


----------



## Craftlos (3. März 2015)

Das G3 überhitzt ja schon bei so einfachen sachen wie Twitter und Facebook so sehr das es sogar den Bildschirm Herrunter dreht


----------

